# Nikki Bella responds to Bray Wyatt on twitter for calling her "Plastic"



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

The Bella twins are just fucking awful, nothing new.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

lol. The raw discussion forum erupted in laughter at the plastic girlfriend comment.

If not for wrestling, the bellas would be on a random street corner somewhere and since the divas are a waste of air time, perhaps they should go back there, spreading VD to all and sundry.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

#REKT :delrio


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

ImmortalTechnique said:


> The Bella twins are just fucking HOT, nothing new.


I corrected your mistake


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow .. she sure told him ...

When a woman is called "plastic", her fake boobs aren't what's being referred to. 

But then, I'm not surprised that Nikki wouldn't even know that. What a dumb fuck. My god.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

lol

anyways nikki was looking banging on commentary


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

So Bray watches Total Divas? LOL


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Bray Wyatt was last seen at a CVS picking up some lotion to put on that burn.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

She should've let Brie respond for her. Nikki is really not the smart one. :|


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bray watching those Nikki tits it seems :lmao

What a dumb woman Nikki is fpalm


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Bray watching those Nikki tits it seems :lmao
> 
> What a dumb woman Nikki is fpalm


Lol. Everytime these women open up their mouths, they give AJ's little pipe bomb more and more cred. Seriously. I want more of AJ ripping them to shreds. The division is dead as it is. Give AJ the mic and let her run through each and every one of those women.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

she should of responded

*"Well Bray Say It To My Face #BellaArmy#"*


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

p862011 said:


> she should of responded
> 
> *"Well Bray Say It To My Face #BellaArmy#"*


Somehow you made it even worse. (Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Lol. Everytime these women open up their mouths, they give AJ's little pipe bomb more and more cred. Seriously. I want more of AJ ripping them to shreds. The division is dead as it is. Give AJ the mic and let her run through each and every one of those women.


Bellas and Eva no selling it and skipping around while AJ cut her promo still makes me fpalm

You should try Total Divas for more Nikki Bella hilarity :lol



p862011 said:


> she should of responded
> 
> *"Well Bray Say It To My Face #BellaArmy#"*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Reaper Jones said:


> Lol. Everytime these women open up their mouths, they give AJ's little pipe bomb more and more cred. Seriously. I want more of AJ ripping them to shreds. The division is dead as it is. Give AJ the mic and let her run through each and every one of those women.


LOL, Bella twins are more important to WWE than AJ can ever dream of being.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Bellas and Eva no selling it and skipping around while AJ cut her promo still makes me fpalm
> 
> You should try Total Divas for more Nikki Bella hilarity :lol
> 
> ...


I'd rather take two pencils and stick them up my eyes all the way into my brain than watch a reality show of any kind. 



VRsick said:


> LOL, Bella twins are more important to WWE than AJ can ever dream of being.


Irrelevant to the fact that Bella's are terrible characters with ape level IQ's. Or maybe that's their character. If so, then hats off to their brilliance.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Holy shit, how bad does it get?
You're a grown woman, you must have heard some comebacks before, you don't even need to be original dipshit!


It's not like Bray's appearence is hard to insult either, no offense to the guy.


----------



## ambrosegirl (Mar 12, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Lol. Everytime these women open up their mouths, they give AJ's little pipe bomb more and more cred. Seriously. I want more of AJ ripping them to shreds. The division is dead as it is. Give AJ the mic and let her run through each and every one of those women.


These kinds of comments are the main reason of why AJ look bad sometimes. She's the sweetest person ever, but her fans makes it imposible to respect her for that. Why do you people always shit on the divas just to empower her?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

INB4 Bray steals Cenas plastic girl.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Maybe AJ should try some plastic. Her tits are rather tiny.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ambrosegirl said:


> These kinds of comments are the main reason of why AJ look bad sometimes. She's the sweetest person ever, but her fans makes it imposible to respect her for that. Why do you people always shit on the divas just to empower her?


Because the other divas are shit. I'm not an AJ mark by any means and I've said that repeatedly on here. But that doesn't take away from the fact that AJ is the most talented speaker of the bunch. She's also unselfish and consistently puts other divas over (who have half the credibility she does at this point) and has not gone over outside of title defences either on the mic or in matches since her pipe bomb. 

Enough of letting the other divas go over at her expense. It's not working for them either ... not for lack of trying but because none of them are making any connection with the audience because they lack in character, diversity and in-ring ability. 

Hence, just give AJ the mic and let us be entertained instead of being forced to swallow something that sucks without it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

VRsick said:


> LOL, Bella twins are more important to WWE than AJ can ever dream of being.


Which is true, but also very sad, considering AJ is leaps and bounds above them talent-wise.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate those untalented brats, but look wise: Brie > Nikki.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

That was GOAT, Bray must tune in to watch Total Divas hahahaha!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nikki is so thick. I don't think Bray was talking about her boobs.


----------



## ambrosegirl (Mar 12, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Because they other divas are shit. I'm not an AJ mark by any means and I've said that repeatedly on here. But that doesn't take away from the fact that AJ is the most talented speaker of the bunch. She's also unselfish and consistently puts other divas over (who have half the credibility she does at this point) and has not gone over outside of title defences either on the mic or in matches since her pipe bomb.
> 
> Enough of letting the other divas go over at her expense. It's not working for them either ... not for lack of trying but because none of them are making any connection with the audience because they lack in character, diversity and in-ring ability.
> 
> Hence, just give AJ the mic and let us be entertained instead of being forced to swallow something that sucks without it.


I think a lot of people will agree with me that AJ is MUCH better and enjoyable inside the ring rather on the mic with her somewhat dramatic acting. 
Plus, the whole "crowd reaction" argument is realy hypocrite, because any person who gets to work with DB, Punk and Cena would get a reaction, I mean seriously, she would have been nothing special without those guys, so why are you giving her the whole credit for that?
Sadly, for you, it's not a division of one, and other girls like Natalya,Naomi,Alicia fox are working their butts off just to get in the ring for 5 min in a three hour show, why is it so horrible that AJ won't be the center all the time?


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

You guys are forgetting that Bray was on Total Divas once.

Can't find a screenshot but he was in the background with Harper.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Should've said something about she's gonna get another boob job to have tits as big as Bray's and refereed to him as Husky Harris.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ambrosegirl said:


> I think a lot of people will agree with me that AJ is MUCH better and enjoyable inside the ring rather on the mic with her somewhat dramatic acting.
> Plus, the whole "crowd reaction" argument is realy hypocrite, because any person who gets to work with DB, Punk and Cena would get a reaction, I mean seriously, she would have been nothing special without those guys, so why are you giving her the whole credit for that?
> Sadly, for you, it's not a division of one, and other girls like Natalya,Naomi,Alicia fox are working their butts off just to get in the ring for 5 min in a three hour show, why is it so horrible that AJ won't be the center all the time?


And they're getting far more opportunities than they deserve and even being booked to go over. If you think that AJ is over just because she worked with Cena, Punk and Bryan, then 3 of those girls are in real life relationships with the talent as well. 

Crowd connection has almost nothing to do with who you're working with and everything to do with your own talent and ability. Tale Summer for example. She's just a valet for Fandango and got over on her own because of how well she plays her character and takes the WWE seriously. You can tell that she's serious about organically going over and doesn't come across as entitled like the twins. 

The twins are bland and have given absolutely no reason for me to take them seriously hence I want more of AJ and less of anyone else. I find AJ both interesting and entertaining when she's in the ring or on the mic. She's by far the best diva in this current crop for those reasons. 

I'm a huge supporter of the division and want to see it succeed, but I'm sorry, I just don't see anything redeemable about the others at all.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Barbequegirl said:


> She should've let Brie respond for her. Nikki is really not the smart one. :|


I agree she has always been the stubborn one. Why not let her older, wiser and much more mature sister do the talking instead of making a fool out of herself? DB Got the lucky pick, sucks for Cena


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> Because the other divas are shit. I'm not an AJ mark by any means and I've said that repeatedly on here. But that doesn't take away from the fact that AJ is the most talented speaker of the bunch. She's also unselfish and consistently puts other divas over (who have half the credibility she does at this point) and has not gone over outside of title defences either on the mic or in matches since her pipe bomb.
> 
> Enough of letting the other divas go over at her expense. It's not working for them either ... not for lack of trying but because none of them are making any connection with the audience because they lack in character, diversity and in-ring ability.
> 
> Hence, just give AJ the mic and let us be entertained instead of being forced to swallow something that sucks without it.


AJ has long run her course. Time for her to do the job and fade into obscurity.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RKO361 said:


> AJ has long run her course. Time for her to do the job and fade into obscurity.


Probably a good idea to take her away from the stinking division and put her back with the top talent again. I agree. The belt is doing nothing for her anymore. She's evolved well beyond it given the complete lack of any real competition.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

They should take the title away from AJ. Give it to one of the Bellas or Eva, so they can parade around on their stupid scripted "reality" show with it, and pretend like people give a damn.

Then AJ can go back to doing work on the wrestling shows that require actual talent. There's a reason AJ was allowed to be paired up with the top stars for months, and they tried it with Brie and Bryan and it lasted one segment. Brie's crying made cats the world over head for the highest hill.

These two really are untalented shit. I find no redeemable qualities about them. And I also find it bizarre how people leap to their defense because "Total Divas" is a hit? Really? Are they the only women on Total Divas? I wasn't aware there weren't other cast mates that make the show run.


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki looks like she should be a part of Jersey Shore. She is ugly as hell, Brie is hot though.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Do people actually think Vince and Co. would have allowed her the opportunity to snark back?


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bray Wyatt, the eater of worlds, follower of buzzards, from the deep dark swamps of the south.

Watches Total Divas every Sunday night exclusively on E and the WWE Network!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oooh boy, she sure showed Bray with that one.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Calling her silicone would have been more accurate, to be fair...


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

Some of the comments in here are retarded, i guess you would have to be retarded to like the Bella's.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I just do not understand why the fact that she put silicone is an insult 

She wants to put silicone, so she put. 
It's her money, she does what she likes :argh:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

is just to make Cena mad :cena


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Bellas are both just laughably awful. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

:berried


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Can anyone imagine the wyatts watching total divas? :lmao 

Plastic or not she,s fine as hell.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I just do not understand why the fact that she put silicone is an insult
> 
> She wants to put silicone, so she put.
> It's her money, she does what she likes :argh:


... I figured the "plastic" comment was more of a double entendre than anything, with her implants being the less effective side of it. I figured he meant to dig at her the same way AJ and Beth Phoenix previously did, with "plastic" being more like a reference to her as a phony Barbie-type woman with no personality of her own. (I'm also assuming here he's referring to the character. I don't really know anything about Nikki herself.) Though one could arguably be a metaphor for the other in his remark.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I thought it was awesome, laughed my butt off. Not a big fan of the Bella's any way.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Are the Bellas real life sisters or are they fake siblings like Kane and Undertaker?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

To the people saying Bray watch Total Divas, it's a posibility but again he doesnt need to watch it to realize how plastic Nikki it's, remember they work in the same place, also WWE environment it's like fucking high school again, it's like that time Batista fucked JoMo's girl... even Vince knew it e_e


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow thats the best comeback she can do?! no wonder she goes out with cena then


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Kelso voice* BURN!

........just kidding


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least she didn't call him "poopy" :cena3


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> wow thats the best comeback she can do?! no wonder she goes out with cena then


Remember that time Jericho mocked Cena and his comeback dissed the portion of the audience that isn't around 9?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

evilshade said:


> I agree she has always been the stubborn one. Why not let her older, wiser and much more mature sister do the talking instead of making a fool out of herself? DB Got the lucky pick, sucks for Cena


*Older? They're twins.*



Oakue said:


> They should take the title away from AJ. Give it to one of the Bellas or Eva, so they can parade around on their stupid scripted "reality" show with it, and pretend like people give a damn.
> 
> Then AJ can go back to doing work on the wrestling shows that require actual talent. There's a reason AJ was allowed to be paired up with the top stars for months, and they tried it with Brie and Bryan and it lasted one segment. Brie's crying made cats the world over head for the highest hill.
> 
> _These two really are untalented shit. I find no redeemable qualities about them. And I also find it bizarre how people leap to their defense because "Total Divas" is a hit? Really? Are they the only women on Total Divas? I wasn't aware there weren't other cast mates that make the show run_.





Settlers51 said:


> Nikki looks like she should be a part of Jersey Shore.* She is ugly as hell*, Brie is hot though.





KO Bossy said:


> Calling her silicone would have been more accurate, to be fair...





BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> The Bellas are both just laughably awful.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*I swear some of you are just assholes :lmao.*


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

the_final_task82 said:


> ... I figured the "plastic" comment was more of a double entendre than anything, with her implants being the less effective side of it. I figured he meant to dig at her the same way AJ and Beth Phoenix previously did, with "plastic" being more like a reference to her as a phony Barbie-type woman with no personality of her own. (I'm also assuming here he's referring to the character. I don't really know anything about Nikki herself.) Though one could arguably be a metaphor for the other in his remark.


I agree. "Plastic" wasn't intended to be taken literally; as far a plastic surgery or breast implants or anything is concerned. "Plastic" is in reference to her personality and her dual career in WWE and on a "reality" show like True Divas; for the most part.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

obviously that bothered her enough to respond, she should be used to that by now..


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

she's plastic. have none of you guys seen mean girls?


----------



## NoUsername (Feb 25, 2014)

Nikki seriously turns me off, don't care what anyone says, just something about her face that makes me cringe. Brie has that natural look so she's at least tolerable.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Loader230 said:


> What a comeback yo! :HHH2


She's learning that Cena No-Selling of criticism...

:cena3


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess the WWE Universe aren't the only ones who get confused by Bray's promos..


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Older? They're twins.*


One of them has got to be older by a few minutes



CenaBoy4Life said:


> she's plastic. have none of you guys seen mean girls?


Best movie ever (Y)


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad they followed up their shit commentary spot with equally lame tweets. I'm sure Nikki made her L to the forehead circa 1998 while she typed too.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Nikki is a 2 dollar skank.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

For all we know, Bray Wyatt probably wasn't even referring to Nikki Bella when he said "plastic."

He was just mocking Cena in a way that is somewhat mocking rich celebrities who have luxurious homes (castle) and a fake/plastic woman (as in fake people who are materialistic, only there for the money, don't truly love the person).

Nikki is not intelligent. fpalm


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

More of a zong than a zing


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Why do people think he has to watch Total Divas? 

It's not like her tits are only fake on the show. They're fake. They also work at the same place? This isn't that hard to deduce.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bray also referred to Cena's 'plastic smile' on a Smackdown a couple of weeks back.

omg i didnt know jawn cena had botox


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

SnoopSystem said:


> For all we know, Bray Wyatt probably wasn't even referring to Nikki Bella when he said "plastic."
> 
> He was just mocking Cena in a way that is somewhat mocking rich celebrities who have luxurious homes (castle) and a fake/plastic woman (as in fake people who are materialistic, only there for the money, don't truly love the person).
> 
> Nikki is not intelligent. fpalm


Whenever the Bellas break up to feud with each other, Nikki's new theme will be "Fake Plastic Trees" by Radiohead.

Now we need one for Brie.

Oh, and some Adderall.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Awesome job by Wyatt. Would have loved it even more if he went after her ****** face.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol Awesome job by Wyatt. Would have loved it even more if he went after her ****** face.



With Total Divas back for another series and with Bray facing off with Cena at Mania they may turn this into an angle like with Orton/Brie/Bryan, I can easily see Nikki being "kidnapped" and "tortured" by the Wyatts to add a little spice to their mania match.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

She crossed the line.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

They're plastic... and they're spectacular!


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Why did this even warrant a thread?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Urban Dictionary.

1. 

plastic 

A materialistic, fake man or woman. In particular, someone who is attractive yet lacks any sort of depth whatsoever. 

Everyone in this club is plastic.

----

Sounds exactly like Nikki Bella to me.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

the_final_task82 said:


> ... I figured the "plastic" comment was more of a double entendre than anything, with her implants being the less effective side of it. I figured he meant to dig at her the same way AJ and Beth Phoenix previously did, with "plastic" being more like a reference to her as a phony Barbie-type woman with no personality of her own. (I'm also assuming here he's referring to the character. I don't really know anything about Nikki herself.) Though one could arguably be a metaphor for the other in his remark.


Plastic woman/girl = materialistic woman with gold digging tendencies. Also referring to fake ness, lack of authenticity and lack of real character. Like a mannequin is another way to look at it.

It falls in line with just about everything he has been saying about illusions and lies and fake heroes.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is such a great character too bad he has to get the :buried at Wrestlemania :cena has to overcome them odds to cement is legacy as one of the greats :vince5


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


> I guess the WWE Universe aren't the only ones who get confused by Bray's promos..


Please...

An empty paper bag would probably confuse Nikki for hours.

Be honest here, folks. Nikki is here because of her talent and charisma. "Talent" is the left one, "charisma" is the right one.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

:lol at the plastic remark. It's funny because it's true. They should kidnap her and show her without makeup. Scariest thing since Nicole Bass.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Who says Bray was talking about Nikki?

:cena3


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Flux said:


> Who says Bray was talking about Nikki?
> 
> :cena3


Shots fired.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Bray was referring to fake or artificial personality rather than her being physically plastic. It completely matches Bray's style too, amazing. Obviously WWE creative had no part in this genius' ideas, otherwise it wouldn't be so good or good at all.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This pretty much sums up Nikki Bella and her return comment


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Ahh...:StephenA...dumb bitch.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I really wish WWE wasn't PG and we could see Bray give Nikki the Sister Abigail.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Did she call him a "Poopy fudge mustard"? :cena


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The People's H2O said:


> Ahh...:StephenA...dumb bitch.


(Y)


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

HAHA OMG WHAT A COMEBACK :lmao

Stupid plastic bitch


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> Are the Bellas real life sisters or are they fake siblings like Kane and Undertaker?


:floyd1


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why the fuck are people bringing AJ into this thread? :lmao

And WHAT A COMEBACK from Nikki! :jericho4


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bary Wayatt jus jelous bcuz he cnt b a Blela.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

lol at everyone assuming that was a comeback

:draper2


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Nikki Bella does nothing for me. She looks artificial and her personality seems artificial aswell.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Lot of people who have issues with women on this forum. Lots of skewed images. But maybe that's the result of watching wrestling from a young age.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Also, it was a double entendre. He was referring to her personality and alluding to her boobs. Ironic, the amount of people slinging around the "stupid" label while not understanding what Bray meant either.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

The most useless divas in history.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So when will they kidnap Nikki to piss off :cena3 even more?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

They are dumb bitches


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Pugilist said:


> Lot of people who have issues with women on this forum. Lots of skewed images. But maybe that's the result of watching wrestling from a young age.


Agreed. It's sad.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

#FollowTheBoobies


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

tailhook said:


> Urban Dictionary.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...





Reaper Jones said:


> Plastic woman/girl = materialistic woman with gold digging tendencies. Also referring to fake ness, lack of authenticity and lack of real character. Like a mannequin is another way to look at it.
> 
> It falls in line with just about everything he has been saying about illusions and lies and fake heroes.


Maybe she got it and went with a joke for a reply instead?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> I really wish WWE wasn't PG and we could see Bray give Nikki the Sister Abigail.




i'd like to see bubba dudley put them both thru a table. :faint:


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

SkandorAkbar said:


> i'd like to see bubba dudley put them both thru a table. :faint:


You should see a therapist.


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

I do think that the bellas have improved a great deal in the ring but I am already sick of em


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

She talks about it during this podcast. 

http://www.elvisduran.com/media/podcast-morning-show-podcast-morningshowpodcast/road-to-wrestlemania-30-podcast-nikki-24509598/


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

She can't even comeback on a guy with long, greasy hair, talks to a rocking chair, and has an unkempt beard? Holy shit, she's even dumber than I thought.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Dub J said:


> She can't even comeback on a guy with long, greasy hair, talks to a rocking chair, and has an unkempt beard? Holy shit, she's even dumber than I thought.


Maybe she could've also said to him : "This coming from a guy who never met a bar of soap he ever liked." or something that. :argh:


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

RKO361 said:


> She talks about it during this podcast.
> 
> http://www.elvisduran.com/media/podcast-morning-show-podcast-morningshowpodcast/road-to-wrestlemania-30-podcast-nikki-24509598/




Class act from Bray to apologize before going out there and saying it


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

PhilThePain said:


> Are the Bellas real life sisters or are they fake siblings like Kane and Undertaker?





Doc said:


> :floyd1


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the funniest thread I have read in a while. :lol


----------



## HOFer Pete Gas (Jan 23, 2014)

Nikki & Brie vs. 1998 Chyna in a handicap match. Book it now

or....

1998 Chyna vs. Entire Divas roster. Chyna wins in a squash

These divas make Sable look like Ric Flair


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

what is she suppose to say 

she could of said listen u ugly fat fuck you wish you can have some of this


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

plastic? more like stone faces.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

the bellas know their comebacks, whether its twitter or live promo in front of elephants, bray wyatt stands no chance against their mic skills, it is sad but at least the bellas gets daniel and cena in them just to cover their sadness with pleasure and even more mic skills


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I wish the Bellas would just go be housewives. I'm still Cena's mansion can accomidate both of them.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Bray is a smart man. He orchestrated this whole thing and got Nikki where he wanted.
He owns her now, he is her Daddy, Cena's ex... That is only part 1 of his ultimate plan... To be continued..


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> Lot of people who have issues with women on this forum. Lots of skewed images. But maybe that's the result of watching wrestling from a young age.



I'm sure there are some on this forum do. Maybe this subculture in general. Personally I'm not a woman hater in ANY way shape or form and don't go out of my way to be an objectifying prick. But in the wrestling biz, male or female, you're fair game for criticism. Fact. As long as it's not legit venom or fervor to see someone maimed/killed, I have no problem with people speaking their mind about it. And I'm with the consensus here, the Bella's are two slightly stupid reality show bimbos. That's the way they present themselves and act, then piss and moan when someone calls them out on it. They get a passing score for making themselves the center of attention, though.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

SkandorAkbar said:


> i'd like to see bubba dudley put them both thru a table. :faint:


I'd like to see Kane chokeslam them off the top of hell in a cell cage.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Have Benoit put the cross face on The Bellas and send them home


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

> Nikki Bella appeared on ElvisDuran.com’s “Road To WrestleMania XXX” podcast and spoke about the “plastic girlfriend” comment from Bray Wyatt on last week’s RAW. She noted that Wyatt apologized to her backstage before going out to make the comment. She mentioned that everyone popped big backstage for the comment. Bella also noted that she spent $6,500 on her breast implants.


If Wyatt apologized to her backstage *before* going out to make the comment why she feel the need to tell the press that?


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

She is a complete moron for saying that on a podcast


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..I think it's pretty sad that Brie Bella gets the bad rap for all the shit her sister says/does, they are worlds apart in personality & intelligence, they even talk different. Brie talks like a classy lady, Nikki talks like a highschool cheerleader. Brie is noted for being a really nice girl as reported by Mick Foley of all people and I doubt Bryan would be with her if she wasn't, but because they come as a package she has to get the heat for her sister.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Best. Comeback. Ever.


----------



## jamesbondage (Mar 23, 2014)

AyrshireBlue said:


> So Bray watches Total Divas? LOL


LOL. Dat sig too.

Nikki vs. Bray (Brie) at Summerslam then? Book it!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I hate having to picture Bray gathering round with the family to watch Total Fucking Divas.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

the bellas are so terrible it hurts


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> ..I think it's pretty sad that Brie Bella gets the bad rap for all the shit her sister says/does, they are worlds apart in personality & intelligence, they even talk different. Brie talks like a classy lady, Nikki talks like a highschool cheerleader. Brie is noted for being a really nice girl as reported by Mick Foley of all people and I doubt Bryan would be with her if she wasn't, but because they come as a package she has to get the heat for her sister.


What's really sad is people sticking up for Brie Bella over Nikki Bella just because her boyfriend is an internet darling and Nikki's boyfriend is the internet anti-Christ.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't typical mark out, but fuck would I ever if That plastic bitch ate a Sister Abigail at Mania!


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

RKO361 said:


> She talks about it during this podcast.
> 
> http://www.elvisduran.com/media/podcast-morning-show-podcast-morningshowpodcast/road-to-wrestlemania-30-podcast-nikki-24509598/



:wall


She shouldn't have announced Wyatt's apology on the air like that. This undercuts Bray Wyatt's character. She no sold Bray Wyatt's comments on that podcast. Bray Wyatt apologizing is alright with me but for fuck sake, keep it to yourself. He's trying to sell a match. Don't undercut him.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

BoJackson said:


> What's really sad is people sticking up for Brie Bella over Nikki Bella just because her boyfriend is an internet darling and Nikki's boyfriend is the internet anti-Christ.


Agreed, Brie maybe smarter or something, but she's every bit horrible at acting as Nikki.



lanceuppercut said:


> :wall
> 
> 
> She shouldn't have announced Wyatt's apology on the air like that. This undercuts Bray Wyatt's character. She no sold Bray Wyatt's comments on that podcast. Bray Wyatt apologizing is alright with me but for fuck sake, keep it to yourself. He's trying to sell a match. Don't undercut him.


Kayfabe's been dead for years 

But still I agree


----------



## Jonhcenafanrespect (Mar 23, 2014)

Stupid fat loser calls my favorite wrestlers girl plastic her tits is not his problem he should look at his man tits first who dont require plastic surgery

Way to go nikki in her place i would say: i borrowed some silicone from your chest bray


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

A word of advice to people. Try to be coherent when you post something.


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

BoJackson said:


> What's really sad is people sticking up for Brie Bella over Nikki Bella just because her boyfriend is an internet darling and Nikki's boyfriend is the internet anti-Christ.


Agreed and very true.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> If Wyatt apologized to her backstage *before* going out to make the comment why she feel the need to tell the press that?


Nikki has definitely been taking notes from :cena3


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Jonhcenafanrespect said:


> Stupid fat loser calls my favorite wrestlers girl plastic her tits is not his problem he should look at his man tits first who dont require plastic surgery
> 
> Way to go nikki in her place i would say: i borrowed some silicone from your chest bray





AntMan said:


> A word of advice to people. Try to be coherent when you post something.



:clap


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

BoJackson said:


> What's really sad is people sticking up for Brie Bella over Nikki Bella just because her boyfriend is an internet darling and Nikki's boyfriend is the internet anti-Christ.


agreed fully
both have their pros/cons
but these morons act like brie is a saint while nikki is the devil herself
i mean seriously? judging because brie has a higher tree hugger mentality than nikki and because shes a bit more into the country vibe than the city? i guess nobody noticed she also has a bitchy side in the show and at times shows the same level of arrogance as her sister


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

I still can't believe Bray calling Nicki plastic has gotten this many pages.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> "Plastic?! Wow. Thanks for noticing @WWEBrayWyatt #RAW @WWE"


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Both Bellas suck & the WWE Universe would be better off without them. 

That better?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Nikki Bella is a top 5 mic talker dead or alive and you people need to show some respect.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Both Bellas suck & the WWE Universe would be better off without them.
> 
> That better?







I used to like them, but not so much anymore, really thought the division was on the way to moving up with out them, then they came back and it all went south.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> I used to like them, but not so much anymore, really thought the division was on the way to moving up with out them, then they came back and it all went south.


same here, and the thing is, it looks like the Divas Division is going to turn into:

LOL, Nikki wins :cena3, which is SAD.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> same here, and the thing is, it looks like the Divas Division is going to turn into:
> 
> LOL, Nikki wins :cena3, which is SAD.


Nikki is the hardest worker in the division. How she came back from her injury so quickly should be an inspiration to many.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

The Bellas being "faces" or whatever they are now is what is terrible, yeah - they aren't even average wrestlers, but like many sub-par wrestlers before them & after, the best way to get past that is to have the less skilled workers be heels. Obnoxious, self entitled heels who think they're good even though we all know they suck ... right now they are obnoxious, self entitled faces who think they're good even though we all know they suck.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

combolock said:


> Nikki is the hardest worker in the division. How she came back from her injury so quickly should be an inspiration to many.


Quickly what? She was out from May to October. She came back a month earlier than she was supposed to.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

She needs stop saving face and keep her mouth shut. It's making her look bad. 

Doesn't Bray get his promos approved before going out there?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> really thought the division was on the way to moving up with out them, then they came back and it all went south.


This is 100% right and it is not a coincidence.

They are in business for themselves.


----------

